# [Closed]Twins buying turnips for 549



## Brittanycouture (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi I hope this is the right place to post this. The twins are currently buying turnips for 549 on my island.

You can join the queue here. It currently only has 10 in line 

*Please don't message me on here asking to sell*

It is 1 NMT PER VISIT & all I ask is that you stay on the path & don’t interact with my villagers.


----------



## misscarol (Apr 12, 2020)

Joined the queue, but was wondering if it was possible to come through twice? Or would I need to join the queue again? Thanks


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 12, 2020)

joined <3

tysm!


----------



## Nachu (Apr 12, 2020)

joining!


----------



## shirocha (Apr 12, 2020)

Joined, thank you! 
Is it okay to come more than once, or should we rejoin again?


----------



## Malice (Apr 12, 2020)

Quick question! I am in the queue but just wondering if I need to send my SW code to your or do you message the Dodo code when it's time? Sorry if that's a dumb question!


----------



## stxve (Apr 12, 2020)

Joined!


----------



## kiketasu (Apr 12, 2020)

joined!


----------



## Liyona (Apr 12, 2020)

Me too I want to go!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 12, 2020)

Malice said:


> Quick question! I am in the queue but just wondering if I need to send my SW code to your or do you message the Dodo code when it's time? Sorry if that's a dumb question!


once you are the 1st in queue, the screen will update and tell you to click on something that will reveal the Dodo code


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 12, 2020)

Joining queue. Thanks!


----------



## Malice (Apr 12, 2020)

The Hidden Owl said:


> once you are the 1st in queue, the screen will update and tell you to click on something that will reveal the Dodo code



Thank you!


----------



## Ghibli (Apr 12, 2020)

Joined ^^; man so many in que haha !


----------



## CookieIsland (Apr 12, 2020)

Joined thank you!!


----------



## jessicat_197 (Apr 12, 2020)

Joined ty for this!


----------



## Lizmerlot (Apr 12, 2020)

Ghibli said:


> Joined ^^; man so many in que haha !


Joined! Tysm!!!


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 12, 2020)

I’d like to join if you’re still open


----------



## CookieIsland (Apr 12, 2020)

i thought they didnt buy turnips on sundays??


----------



## Ghibli (Apr 12, 2020)

CookieIsland said:


> i thought they didnt buy turnips on sundays??


people time travel ^^


----------



## HavocSource (Apr 12, 2020)

Joining the queue


----------



## StiX (Apr 12, 2020)

Joining!


----------



## Kipperos (Apr 12, 2020)

joining!!! are we able to make multiple trips?


----------



## Hikari (Apr 12, 2020)

id like to go please


----------



## Randi (Apr 12, 2020)

Joined!


----------



## SnowyWolf (Apr 12, 2020)

Joined the queue!


----------



## HavocSource (Apr 12, 2020)

Is this still open?


----------



## Reploid (Apr 12, 2020)

I joined the queue.


----------



## RiCkyZipMonster (Apr 12, 2020)

mind if I join?


----------



## rizzapolls (Apr 12, 2020)

joined, pls don't close the queue akdjdksk the last one i was in kicked me right as i was next


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to join if you are still available !


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 12, 2020)

If you're still taking, can you add me to the queue?  Thank you so much!


----------



## jakeypride (Apr 12, 2020)

I’d like to join! I have just enough for an NMT and only have about half a load.


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 12, 2020)

Is this still going? It kicked me out! ;(


----------



## meo (Apr 12, 2020)

Applebunny said:


> Is this still going? It kicked me out! ;(



I think a message came up saying it was ending after the next 20 go through. Unfortunately I was 24 I think.  Def recommend holding off on buying the NMT with your points in advance.


----------



## rizzapolls (Apr 12, 2020)

melsi said:


> If you need to
> 
> 
> I think a message came up saying it was ending after the next 20 go through. Unfortunately I was 24 I think.  Def recommend holding off on buying the NMT with your points ahead.


i'm 46 rn but i wasn't kicked, should i be concerned about getting kicked?


----------



## meo (Apr 12, 2020)

rizzapolls said:


> i'm 46 rn but i wasn't kicked, should i be concerned about getting kicked?


I'm assuming it was a browser issue? I haven't been kicked but I know it said they were ending after 20 which would leave me 3 people behind that. It said they may return later but I'm not sure if that means our spaces get held or if that means they are restarting the queue fresh.


----------



## StiX (Apr 12, 2020)

I was 18th when the message popped up, but now it says the current visitor has been there for 144 minutes? I'm a bit confused, first time using this website.


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 12, 2020)

I think that was me, and it was probably indicating how long I'd been waiting in the actual queue itself haha. 

Anyway OP, thanks for opening your town!


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 12, 2020)

I’ve joined again on a computer this time instead of phone. I’m thinking could be a browser issue?

It seems to be working again but I’ll see.


----------



## aww (Apr 12, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## rizzapolls (Apr 12, 2020)

this wait is gonna make me loose my mind


----------



## jessicat_197 (Apr 12, 2020)

It says queue is locked and now I’m not in line? Is anybody else experiencing the same?


----------



## HavocSource (Apr 12, 2020)

the owner prolly closed her island


----------



## jupisan (Apr 12, 2020)

I’ve seen it be lock since I joined the Queque


----------



## Brittanycouture (Apr 12, 2020)

If you’re in the queue.. I’m trying to get through the 40 so left but I’m taking a break in 1 hour. I’ll probably host again later tonight


----------



## meo (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank you for how long you've been doing this. <3


----------



## Daz (Apr 12, 2020)

joined the que =)


----------



## CookieIsland (Apr 12, 2020)

THANK YOU!!


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 12, 2020)

Are you still opEN!!?!?!?!?!?!?? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rizzapolls (Apr 12, 2020)

thank you so much 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

i'm 29 rn and have been in this thing for the fattest minute- anything for these stonks tho

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

pls don't close the queue i've been waiting for more than an hour & i'm ranked finally in the 20s range ;-; i just wanna develop my town


----------



## racatl (Apr 12, 2020)

(nvm it fixed itself)

Thanks for doing this btw!


----------



## StiX (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank you for letting me visit♡


----------



## Kipperos (Apr 12, 2020)

tyvm op!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks again! Was able to queue twice today.


----------



## racatl (Apr 12, 2020)

Do you know what time you'll be back? I was next in line.


----------



## alitwick (Apr 12, 2020)

Did OP close their island?

EDIT yep, they did. RIP. Guess I’ll find another island to sell.


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 12, 2020)

I was #3 in line, RIP


----------



## Quack (Apr 12, 2020)

I was so close  When will you re-open?


----------

